# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  أحدثكم عن زيارتي للشيخ العلامة عبدالرحيم بن أحمد الطحان

## عبدالله السُنّي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين، أما بعد؛ 
ففي يوم الجمعة الموافق 7/11/1434هـ أكرمني الله برؤية عالمٍ جليل من علماء أمة محمد - عليه الصلاة والسلام - طالما انتفعت بدروسه ومحاضراته ومواعظه، ألا وهو الشيخ العلامة د.عبدالرحيم بن أحمد الطحان – حفظه الله -، وقد كانت معرفتي به قبل ما يقارب سبع سنوات عندما استمعت لمحاضرة له بعنوان (فضل قيام الليل)، ثم بدأت العكوف على دروسه حتى انتهيت منها، وصرت أحفظ كثيرا منها لكثرة تكراري لها، فقد كان الشيخ جليسي في سفري وإقامتي، وكانت أسعد أوقاتي وأجملها لحظة الاستماع له؛ فقد أوتي الشيخ علما غزيرا وأسلوبا جميلا  وعرضا بديعا يأخذ بمجامع القلب، وكان من أعظم الأماني رؤية هذا الشيخ والجلوس معه، ولم أكن أظن بأن ذلك سيتحقق!

وقد تعرض الشيخ في مسيرته العلمية إلى شيء من الأذى من قِبَل بعض من لا يخافون الله، حيث نُسبت إليه أباطيل مكذوبة وأقوال موضوعة  ثم حوكم إليها، وقد انكشف بطلانها واستبان افتراؤها، وسبق لي بيان ذلك بصوت الشيخ نفسه عبر هذا الرابط فليراجعه من يريد التأكد.

ولئلّا يُظن بأنّ ما سأذكره هو من قبيل مبالغة التلميذ في مدح شيخه؛ فإني قد جلست سنوات أدافع عن الشيخ وأذكره بالخير بما عرفته عنه من دروسه فقط، وكنت لا أعلم أهو فوق الأرض أم تحتها!! ولم يكن لي وسيلة اتصال به سوى المحبّة في الله تعالى.


قبل أن أعقد العزم للسفر إلى قطر لزيارة الشيخ بيومين رأيت في المنام أني في عمارة كبيرة وفيها سبعة طوابق، ثم جاءني رجلان عليهما سمت طلبة العلم وأخذاني إلى الدور السابع، وأدخلاني في مكان به الشيخ عبدالرحيم، ثم شاء الله بعدها بيومين أن تتهيّأ لي الفرصة لزيارته في يوم الجمعة، ولعل عدد الطوابق في تلك العمارة ترمز إلى عدد أيام الأسبوع، وقد لقيته في يوم الجمعة؛ فكان هذا تأويل الرؤيا.

صليت الجمعة في أحد مساجد قطر، وبعد أن انتهيت اختلطت في صدري مشاعر الهيبة والرهبة والشوق والمحبة  ثم أخذني ابن الشيخ إلى منزل والده، وسعُدت بمجالسته أنا وبعض أبنائه، فبماذا أبدأ؟ وكيف أصف؟ 

ما إن رأيت البيت إلا والشيخ ينتظرني عند باب المنزل، فأوقفت سيارتي بجوار المنزل، وإذا بالشيخ يأتي إلى باب سيارتي حافي القدمين.. فماذا رأيت؟

النور والسرور، والبهجة والحبور، تواضعٌ جمّ، وقلبٌ خاشع، ولسانٌ ذاكر، ودمعة حاضرة، وكرمٌ قلّ له نظير.

وجهٌ أبيض كفلق الصبح، ولحيةٌ كثّة بيضاء تملأ وجهه، والثوب إلى منتصف الساق، وعمامة الوقار على رأسه.

أخذني الشيخ بيده الكريمة إلى مجلسه ولسانه لا يفتر عن الترحيب والدعاء والذكر، شعرت وكأني أعرفه منذ زمن بعيد، وانكسرت نفسي أمام هذا التواضع العجيب! 

ولما جلسنا ذكرت للشيخ عظيم انتفاعي بدروسه ومواعظه، وأثنيت عليها ودعوت له، فإذا به يهتز من البكاء والدمع ينحدر من عينيه، ويقول: (كانوا دواءً يتداوى به فصرنا داءً لا دواء له) غمطاً لذاته رفع الله مقامه.

أخجلني الشيخ بضيافته الكريمة، فقد كان – جزاه الله خيرا – يناولني التمر بيده واحدة بعد الأخرى، ويقوم ويقعد لأجل ضيافتي، أكرمه الله بجنات النعيم. 

بدأنا تجاذب أطراف الحديث، وكان في غالبه أسئلة علمية يجيب عليها الشيخ فينطلق كالسيل الهادر يقرر ويستدل ويعزو وينقل، ولا ينسى الشيخُ دائماً التأكيد على عظيم قدر السلف، ووجوب الرد إليهم والصدور عنهم، والتحذير من الخروج عنهم في أي أمر، ولو كان بزعم اتباع النص، لأنّه لا يمكن المعرفة من النص ما جهله السلف، وهو ما يؤكد عليه ويكرر ذكره في دروسه لمن له اطلاعٌ عليها.

وقد حدثنا الشيخ عن شيء من تاريخه ومسيرته في الحياة، وكان أكثرها تأثيرا فيّ خروجه من أبها، حيث قال إنّه جلس شهراً لا يجفّ له دمع حزنا على أبها، وخصوصا قرية آل يوسف التي أقام فيها، وقد ذكر الشيخُ من كرمهم ونبلهم ورفيع أخلاقهم العجب! وقال إنه لم يحزن على فراق مدينة بعد (مدينة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام) مثل حزنه على أبها.

وقد لمست بأنّ الشيخ موفّق ومحاط بعناية الله، وهناك شواهد لا يصلح ذكرها تدل على أنّ الله قد يسر له كثيرا من الأمور لم تكن له على البال، ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب.

تناولنا الغداء على مائدة الشيخ الكريمة، وقد انشغل بإكرامي جزاه الله خيرا، وبعد الغداء كان يقطع لي الفاكهة ويناولني إياها وأنا أكاد أتصبب عرقاً من الخجل.

سألتُ الشيخ عن حال الدعوة في قطر والنشاط العلمي؛ فقال إنه سيء جدا، والمقارنة بينه وبين الحال في المملكة كالمقارنة بين الحي والميت، وقد أثنى على طلبة العلم في الجنوب ثناءً بالغا، وذكر عنهم من الجد والاجتهاد والعزيمة في طلب العلم الشيء الكثير.

كما  حدثنا الشيخ عن شيخه محمد المختار الشنقيطي – رحمه الله – وذكره بالخير وأثنى عليه، وقال إنه كان يدعوه إلى منزله مرارا، وذكر لنا طرفاً من أخباره.

 يظهر على الشيخ أسفه على أحوال المسلمين ويدعو بالفرج لهم كثيرا.

بدا لي أنّ الشيخ قد أدبر عن هذه الدنيا وعزف عنها واستوى عنده خيرها وشرها.

أخبرني ولد الشيخ أن بيتهم يخلو من التلفاز وغيره من وسائل اللهو، رغم أنّ لديه أبناء وبعضهم لا يزال طفلا، ولكنه بيت مبارك، نشأ على تقوى وإيمان، وللشيخ دروس عائلية يقيمها لأبنائه.

صلينا العصر ثم ودعني وداعاً حارا، وركبت السيارة وأقفل لي الباب، ثم جلس عند باب المنزل يؤشر لي بيده توديعا حتى غبتُ عنه.

ختاماً..
حريٌّ بأمة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام أن تعرف قدر هذا العالِم الجليل المبارك، وأن تُجلّه وتعرفه له فضله، فو الله إنه من خيار المسلمين علما وعملا وتقوى وزهدا.

أسال الله يبارك في عمره وعمله، وان يعيده إلى محاضن العلم والتعليم عاجلاً غير آجل.

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ عبد الله السني بارك الله فيك وحفظ الله الشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان
وأسال الله كما جمع بينكما على محبته في الدنيا ان يجمع بينكما في دار مرضاته في الآخرة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك فيكم، وفي الشيخ الطحان، وجميع علمائنا

----------


## عبدالله السُنّي

آمين.. جزيتم خيرا.

----------

